# Imminent foaling--



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

PLEASE everyone, just remember these posts are only here to help you, they are not to take the place of your vet. Follow-up to foaling signs..this is when you see IMMINENT BIRTHING-- Okkkk, lets say your jenny is getting really restless and biting at her sides, and looking at her sides alot..and she has other signs of foaling which you have already checked..right?? Then she will lay down to have her foal, some stand to give birth, either way dont force her to either lay down or get up.. as long as she has room for foaling she will be Ok. First you will see a white bubble and two hooves, if you see anything other then this and are new to foaling call your vet..the forelegs will come out first with the nose alongside of it, if everything is in the correct position you will have the legs, head, and shoulders, the foal might still be in the sac (most will break open at this point) if it hasnt you can rip the sac open and remove it from the face area. Mom will continue to deliver her baby, if everything has gone good let them both rest as long as they want to. If for some reason you seem to really be upsetting your jenny by being in the stall with her, and she seems to be nervous with you in there, let her alone and watch from a distance that all is going good. Some jennys if they do really get upset will go after you or the baby. Your foal should stand within about 5 to 10 minutes (thats about the time for mine, which I am going by) if your foal dont seem to be alert or is really tiny, call your vet. After the afterbirth has been expelled, check it out to see that it is complete.( If its incomplete your jenny could get a infection, and sometimes if a jenny has a infection, there milk will dry up). Then your baby will look for the milk bar (udder) he might need some help locating it at first, if MOM isnt helping him find it--you will have to :bgrin the colostrum is the most important nursing, and needs to be done asap. If MOM has no milk you will need to get your vet out right away to give your jenny a shot to make her milk drop, or you might need to find colostrum from another jenny, or mare. Once the cord has broken off the foal, dip the navel with diluted iodine, (I spray the hooves too at this point with iodine) Cant think of anything else, maybe others will.... Here is a pic of a newborn hinny, about 10 minutes old, afterbirth still attached. Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Jan 17, 2007)

GREAT POST!

For those of you who aren't squeamy and haven't seen it - we have a great picture sequence of Vernons birth here http://www.ccminidonks.com/vernbirth.htm (and some of Gracie's signs leading up to it - but wouldn't you know it she is keeping us on our toes this time



: )


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 18, 2007)

Can I ask why you spray the hooves with iodine?

Jessi, who will have her first foal born in April (mini horse though, not longear)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2007)

When I worked for a vet-years ago--he always sprayed the hooves on newborns, and said it was another* source of bacteria entry, :new_shocked: and it made sense to me



: So I have been doing it ever since. :bgrin Corinne*


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 18, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> When I worked for a vet-years ago--he always sprayed the hooves on newborns, and said it was another* source of bacteria entry, :new_shocked: and it made sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> : So I have been doing it ever since. :bgrin Corinne*



How would the bacteria enter? Through the hoof? Very interesting!





Jessi


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 18, 2007)

jdomep said:


> we have a great picture sequence of Vernons birth here http://www.ccminidonks.com/vernbirth.htm




OH YEAH!!!! that was so awesome... we have had 3 miniature horses, 2 big ones and a mini mule born here in the last 4 years... and ALL of them we missed!



my moms like to hide their babies from us... in fact my big mare, we had a milk test we were using and it was very accurate, so we slept outside two nights, cold cold cold, but no baby... that second morning my husband went to work, i had to take my daughter into town to the chiropractor... as soon as that mare heard both trucks leave the property, out came that baby! she did not know that my step-son was home, so at least i got wet baby pictures... my mini mare, when i knew she was getting close i would go out at 2am every night just to check (split the night in half)... and one night i walked out and there was the baby, still soaking wet and barely on his feet... she KNEW i was coming at 2am... i keep telling them that i don't want to interfere, i just want to watch and more importantly to be handy in case there is a problem... but they don't believe me :no:


----------

